# طالب شراء فرن صهر حديد خام



## بدرعمر (7 يونيو 2009)

ارغب في الحصول على عروض شراء فرن صهر الحديد الخام بالمواصفات العالمية
ارجو المساعدة ممن لديه المعلومة الكاملة ... سعر ... تكلفة الترحيل الى السودان


----------

